# Re: Burgess BK3 Plus Bandsaw Instructions



## Sean S (30 Mar 2012)

Hi, Can anyone supply me with the instructions for Burgess BK3 Plus or perhaps tell me where I might obtain a copy please....
Many thanks in advance!!!


----------



## jimi43 (30 Mar 2012)

Hi Sean...

I don't have a handbook but I recently restored one...can I help with anything?

Jim


----------



## Shultzy (30 Mar 2012)

It looks the same as my old '70s 3 wheel Black&Decker. I might have the manual somewhere.


----------



## chess7 (18 Jun 2012)

Hi. I have a brand new Burgess, BK3 Plus Conversion Kit. New used, but no manual. I can't see me using it, so may sell it on, does anyone have any idea what it may be worth? Ta. 02380392007 (Southampton UK)


----------



## AndyT (18 Jun 2012)

I'm not entirely sure if you are asking about the bandsaw with the extras or just the extras, but either way the harsh answer is that you won't make very much at all.

I have a BK3 bandsaw, which I bought with the same kit (a funny triangular plastic box which could screw onto the bandsaw frame. I like the bandsaw, which is adequate for my needs. 

The kit contains bits to make the saw into a sort of inverted jigsaw, plus a circle cutting jig. That's from memory - somehow it has never been worth the time to fiddle about converting the saw to use the other bits!

The bandsaws themselves often fail to sell on eBay - they are not worth the carriage cost, so you your market is small. To sell the accessory kit you'd have to find someone with the saw who really liked fiddling about with it - good luck!


----------



## chess7 (18 Jun 2012)

Thank you for the answer Andy.
It's good in a way at I will keep it as it's not worth selling = may come in useful.


----------



## kmiller12 (10 Aug 2013)

I HAVE A MANUAL FOR THE BK3 AND BK3 PLUS WHICH I HAVE COPIED FOR YOU. I TRIED TO UPLOAD IT BUT PDFs ARE NOT ACCEPTED.

PLEASE PROVIDE AN E-MAIL ADDRESS AND I WILL SEND IT TO YOU DIRECTLY.

REGARDS,

KEITH


----------



## NigelA (21 Aug 2013)

Please may I also have a copy of the BK3 manual. Happy to pay you for your trouble and, if necessary, postage.

Nigel


----------



## kmiller12 (21 Aug 2013)

Hi Nigel. 

No problem. I don't want anything but would need an e-mail address to send it to. If you do not want to reveal yours on line, I suggest you open gmail or similar account for the purpose. I will be away from home for the next couple of weeks but would send it on my return. 

Regards, Keith


----------



## AndyT (21 Aug 2013)

A request for the Burgess manual came up before and I scanned mine and made it available here

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0BxtEkh7pDKwLTEhsMHJWNEdlOGM/edit?pli=1


----------



## NigelA (22 Aug 2013)

Many thanks, Keith and Andy. Very much appreciated.

Regards

Nigel


----------



## NigelA (22 Aug 2013)

Andy, Keith. Have downloaded and viewed the manual. It's obviously very necessary for, if nothing else, setting the blade/s properly.
Out of interest did Buirgess do a guide to go with this machine to use where you want a straight cut.

Nigel


----------



## jimi43 (22 Aug 2013)

NigelA":2rg0b6v4 said:


> Andy, Keith. Have downloaded and viewed the manual. It's obviously very necessary for, if nothing else, setting the blade/s properly.
> Out of interest did Buirgess do a guide to go with this machine to use where you want a straight cut.
> 
> Nigel



Hi Nigel

I find that this saw is best used freehand. Just guide the workpiece as you cut along the line and let the blade do the cutting...don't force it.

The saw has its uses and limitations. Resawing perfectly straight cuts is not one of the things its good at.

Cutting curves with a thin blade and cutting strange shapes out it is!

During the recent building of my observatory....I had to cut some gentle curves in 75 mm thick softwood...and it cut through it easily....just don't try to back out and don't push the work and you'll be fine.

Key to this saw performing above its weight is to get your blades from Ian at Tuffsaws. These turn a rubbish machine into a real gem!

Jimi


----------



## Paul Narramore (7 Dec 2013)

Hi, For some time I've been searching for a reasonably priced Burgess bandsaw on eBay but always lost out as I was bidding too low. I upped my limit a little and won for £40 yesterday a cracking little Record BK3 bandsaw in near mint condition. Serial no. 030055, Year of construction 1995, I believe it was once owned by an elderly gent who liked to accumulate power tools but perhaps use them only a little.

I took it into the workshop this morning and had a good look at it for the first time, and these are some of the features I noticed -

1. Winding the pulleys backwards, the blade dropped of the pulleys with a twang.

2. There is no fence with the band saw.

3. There is also no sanding disc attachment either nor it seems provision to fit one.

4. It seems the previous owner concentrated on cutting metal as the band saw is fitted with a very fine toothed blade which is fine for me.

The link here to the manual is most useful as I use the bandsaw more and more it'll come in handy.


----------

